# Kenalog inj ?



## MsMaddy (Nov 17, 2010)

If the doctor does " tendon or tp and inj/asp bursa used 2cc kenalog  for tendon or tp and 1cc kenalog  for bursa ? Can you use inj code  J3301 twice?
How about modifer 59?

This is how it was coded:

99213-25
20552 - inj/asp- tendon or tp  used dx 719.41
20610 - ins/asp- bursa              used dx 719.41
j3301 -KENALOG inj                                   719.41
j3301   KENALOG inj                                   719.41

dx  1. 719.41
      2. 250.00
      3. 401.1
      4 .272.4

thank you in advance

msmaddy


----------



## cmcgarry (Nov 17, 2010)

You would not use 96372 at all - the 20552 and 20610 are both injections already.

Another questions - for 20552, the documentation you submitted says "tendon or tp" - 20552 is indeed trigger point, but if a tendon, the code is 20551.  You should get clarification from the provider as to which was done.

And 20552 (or 20551) bundle with 20610.  If done at the same site, they should not both be billed - but if different sites, you could use modifier 59.  However, the documentation is not clear on that.

Hope this helps,


----------



## MsMaddy (Nov 19, 2010)

IM SORRY,  I MEANT KENALOG INJ J3301 CAN I USE IT TWICE ?

THANKS AGAIN 
MSMADDY


----------



## Pam Brooks (Nov 19, 2010)

J3301 is billed by the weight of the drug, Kenalog....in 10mg. units.  You've given us the volume, which is not the same thing, and includes inert ingredients other than the Kenalog, so I can't tell you how many units to bill.

Find out how many mg. were given, and bill the number of units /10.  So if he gave 80 mg., bill 8 units.


----------

